

Why top students don’t want to teach [chart] - rafaelc
http://www.mckinseyquarterly.com/newsletters/chartfocus/2010_12.htm

======
kingsidharth
Seems like the one who has nothing else to do, or no expertise / interest in
subject becomes a teacher. I can say that with confidence about my school. My
physics teacher, for example, was hardly interested in explaining why we
solved a particular problem in 'a way'.

If you ask him, He'd say "Just do it, will ya?" He wasn't into Physics at all.
While this should be opposite. Most passionate people should teach. I know I
could have learned most of it myself - but when it comes to 'real problem' and
inspiring me to teach - you need a "great teacher". A thought leader.

My Chemistry teacher was an exception. He never started or ended lectures like
others saying - "This chapter has xx quota in exams so study it well." He'd go
in depths explaining real life problems and his lecture would complete on
notes like, "When you become scientists - you will solve this problem
[Liquidation of Hydrogen for example]"

Man that was a teacher, he inspired us to study Chemistry, looked at us as
scientist and loved Chemistry himself.

